# Brindle?



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

s1044.photobucket.com/user/CheshireGleam/media/IMG_20170302_151605_zps9mmnujpc.jpg.html?filters[user]=146247879&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

I read on another topic here that to get brindle, you need a brindle but the one doe looks like she is, or maybe just a really funky pied. The litter was bred from an argente, which I initially thought was fawn and a silver agouti. Also, if the other colors could be clarified besides the blacks, that would be cool. Thanks


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

It does look like brindle, although the picture is pretty blurry. Which likely means that the argente/fawn is undermarked brindle possibly with agouti


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's some slightly better pictures. I tried to take a picture of the mom, but she's not sitting still so I'll try again when it's daytime and easier to see her.

s1044.photobucket.com/user/CheshireGleam/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

s1044.photobucket.com/user/CheshireGleam/library/?view=recent&page=1

This is their mom, argente, fawn or something.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeh definitely brindle

mum reminds me a little of the bottom mouse in this image, only this one has the stripes, but possibly yours could be undermarked. it is a pink eyed brindle (or dove brindle)


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh wow, I had no idea! I've really wanted some brindles too so that's lucky. Thanks


----------

